# Wartime Morrow Hub Sets 10 & 11 Gauge?



## JOHN DANGER (Feb 25, 2016)

hello guys , has anyone ever seen a WWII bike with wartime morrow eclipse 36 11 hubs? 

I have a matching wartime set of blackout 36 11 marked hubs as well as the more common 36 10 marked hubs has anyone else seen 11s on a wartime army bicycle?


----------



## izee2 (Feb 25, 2016)

I believe that all the military produced bikes used the 36-10 hubs only.
 I did pick up a "matched" set of "restored" wheels a few years ago. The rear was a 36-11 the front was a 36-10. I checked as much as I could but couldn't find a 36-11 hub shown on any mg bike. I would guess that the rear possibly came off of a cycle truck and was painted to be pawned off as a correct military wheel. It will pass the 10 foot test but it's just not correct for the MG bikes. 
 If you ever want to part with any rear 36-10 hubs let me know. I'm in need of a L or M dated one.
Tom



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 26, 2016)

I have used a 36-11 marked front hub in original olive drab paint as a temporary replacement part on one of my bikes.... Don't know what type of bicycle it came off...
Also I have seen a Q dated 36-11 rear hub...
As far as dimensions and type go, they were both identical to the WW2 36-10 hubs...

Attached picture of front hub marked 36-11 with od paint


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Feb 26, 2016)

the 36 11 set I have have a N4 date on the rear which if I am not mistaken is 1944 but late for a war bike


----------



## Bozman (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm looking for a 36-10 front hub.......that and one G519 Rim.....last items I need for my bent bar G519 Columbia project.


----------

